# Stubborn Cat



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok here's the story:

I just decided to adopt my first cat after moving into the big city. After cat proofing my apartment and getting all the essential cat stuff i went and adopted a 2 year old male kitty. He supposedly came from a good home and spent very little time in the shelter. In addition he was fixed and all his shots were up to date. So I brought him home to my place and set the carrier down in the living room. Silly me, I should of put him in my bedroom and let that be his safe room. So in the middle of the night i heard some loud scurrying. I immediately woke up and started looking for him. I could not find him, until I noticed a small hole which lead up to a small area above the ceiling( i have no idea how he got up there). the area is very small vertically but very long horizontally. just enough for a cat to get in.

About 300 cm high and 3 meters long....i can barley stick my head in to see him with a flashlight....

I 'm pretty sure he can come down again there are some small platforms he can probably jump down to to come back to the living area. 

He's been up there for about 5 days now. I put food and water close as a i can to him (in the living area) but he's not eating or drinking it.

I'm kinda worried he'll starve himself to death out of fear.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
my kitty is here <= entered here
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




My living area is down here


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

5 days? You've got to get him out of there. Are you sure that he can move? He may have wedged himself in. 

Is there anyway you can get to him, cut a hole in the ceiling somewhere to allow you to reach him?

It doesn't take long for them to get really sick from not eating...


----------



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

I would be cutting a hole in the ceiling to physically remove him, I don't think my landlord willing to put a hole in the wall to get him out. And I that will probably frighten the heck out of him and will probably go in even deeper not the mention the danger of one of those sharp cutting tools poking him. And he's about ~8 feet (2.5 meters) in and according to the sites I've looked at there's no cat grasper that long that I've seen.

The foster home doesn't know him that well they only had him for a little while.


I tried putting some fancy feast on the platform before i left for work and i came back and it was all dried out on not even one bite eaten.

I really nervous, why wont my kitty come down 

i've done pretty much everything minus cutting a hole into the wall. The exit of that hole is a kitty's heaven albacore tuna, catnip, purina temptations even cat pheromones i'll i can do now is play the waiting game.

Oh and the toronto humane society recommend i drop some flower extract called rescue remedy in his food.

And if all those things do not work i'll have to put a sedative in his food and then take him out.

man i'm so anxious, they told me to calm down cats can sense my discomfort


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

When you look up there can you see him moving at all (blinking, moving his head)?

Did you ask what food they fed him at the foster place? Is that what you have been trying to feed him?


----------



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

yep he's moving he even comes really close to the exit but nver comes out. I'm feeding him the same brand of food they fed him.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

You put the food and water up there with him?


----------



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

yep albacore tuna, catnip, purina temptations all are up there 

toronto humane society recomend i drop some flower extract called rescue remedy in his food. 

Of course he's probably doing his toilet stuff up there too I don't know what to do next. I'm afraid if i just leave food and water up there he'll stay up there forever.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

*serve me in my hidingspot*  Could be

Are you sure he's able to jump down? Could you move a tall piece of furniture near the opening to make it seem it was not quite a big jump (assuming it's a big jump)?

Can he see the litterbox from the opening? Is it a hooded box or an open one?

I wonder if he would be tempted by the site of litter to come out to go potty...


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I was really freaked out when I first read your post, but it seems like he can move about, which is a huge relief...and has food in his area, so...that's good too. It doesn't appear that he's eating or drinking, but it's hard to tell with some foods. Nothing is preventing him from eating and drinking, so that's good.

So...how to get him out....hmmm....


----------



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

He's able to jump down I'm pretty certain of that.

He can't see the litter box until he jumps down a bit 

it is a hooded litter box 

i just wish he come down then I'll seal off that blasted entrance :/


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'd try removing the hood of the litterbox and place it where he can see it from the opening. Then, (assuming it's brand new), I'd try scratching in it, making "litterbox noises". Then I'd dim the lights and go to bed or leave the room. I'd read or do something very quiet and see if you hear any activity from your kitty.

If he'll drink the water, rescue remedy might help.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

nnikol said:


> ...if all those things do not work i'll have to put a sedative in his food and then take him out.


I don't understand how this would work if he isn't eating or drinking. IS he eating or drinking?

As to cutting a hole in the ceiling...it will have to be done one way or another, especially if he won't come down on his own.

How did he get up there in the first place?
Is there room for him to jump down or is it all covered with food/water? 
I'd be inclined to make coming down as easy as possible. Like a ramp. Five days w/out food/water will leave him very weak and ill feeling, let alone scared for being in a new place. He may not be able to negotiate jumping to anywhere.
Can a dog 'catch pole' be used? Can it be 'set' up there inside the opening and when he is lured close to the edge, close it on him, ANYWHERE on him, just to get him down?

Best of luck, I would find this situation terribly scary.
h


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Is he eating at all? Measuring out a portion and remeasuring it later is a good way to tell. If he isn't eating and is overweight at all, he is at serious risk of hepatic lipidosis. If that develops his life will be in serious risk and he could need to be syringe or tube fed for weeks if you get him out of there.

I'm not sure what the hesitation is to enlarge the hole...if there's a hole there already it needs to be fixed anyway. Would the landlord rather have a hole to repair or, forgive me for being blunt, having the cat die up there? 5 days is an extremely long time without food and water...action is needed immediately.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Cut the hole and get the cat out of there. 

Theres no way in heck I'd have left a cat up there for 5 whole days. I would have been up there with a hacksaw within the HOUR!


----------



## Naomi (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe ring your landlord and explain the situation. Tell them you'll cover the cost to repair it. I think kitty needs to come out ASAP if he hasn't been eating or drinking for that long. And maybe a vet check once he's out.


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Have you tried feeding him dry food - at least with the dry food or treats you can count the number that you leave out. That way you'll know whether or not he's eating at all. I find it really hard to tell sometimes with the wet food how much is actually being eaten.

As to cutting a hole / widening the existing hole, I'm not sure what the issue is here? If you're just talking about a hole in drywall, this is an easy fix with a drywall patch (or even with another piece of drywall if the hole is too big for a patch). We've patched many drywall holes in our house ourselves - cheaply and easily. Plus, it'll be much easier to fix a hole, than to have to rip out a large patch of drywall that has been saturated with cat urine/feces!

Have you thought about calling humane services (I think that's what they're called)? They can get cats out of very tiny places (gutters, etc) - they should be able to at least give good advice!


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

you need to get that cat out of the ceiling ASAP.

There was a guy here about 6 months ago who had to practically demolish an entire room to get a cat out. It started in the ceiling and wound up getting into the walls.


----------



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

he's eating and drinking just fine. I check both the water and food levels and they do deplete. I called my landlord and he's not willing to put a hole in the ceiling even if i cover the costs. He's an old man who does not care for animals, i don't think he cares if my cat lives or dies. 

Its not drywall its wooden ok i think pictures would be best
































































[/img]


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

The pics definitely help - I can see now why you haven't cut a hole. I sort of had the impression that it was a hole in the wall/ceiling that was in need of repair. I'm not even sure where you could cut that would give you access to the cat  . I'm really surprised that he isn't coming out to use the litter box. There doesn't seem to be too many places for him to go in there, but I wouldn't think that he'd want to be so close to his waste all the time.

I still think that humane services would be your best bet. They could maybe lend you a humane trap to set up by the hole - if you put the food in there, your kitty would go in eventually I think. It looks like you have enough room to set something like that up, so it might be worth a try. Such an unual problem! But I would think that humane services probably sees many cases like this?


----------



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

however, can i fit the trap through to get into the shaft its very small and i can just fit my head in.

do you think if i left the trap and food outside he would come and eat it.

because i tried leaving the food on that counter you see there and he didn't even touch it.


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not sure how much room is needed for the trap - I don't have any experience with them at all. I think your in the right place though, there seems to be tons of members in this forum that have experience trapping feral cats with humane traps. I think I just realized what you mean about the tight space though - the hole that gives access to the crawl space is smaller than the actual crawl space. It may not be possible to get a trap up there. Have you checked the 'Feral Cats' section of this forum?

If you're leaving food in the crawl space too, the cat probably won't come down to eat the other food. In my experience, cats tend to like to do the least amount of work for the most reward :roll: . Also, I'm wondering if maybe crawling down is alittle daunting for him. It's such a tight spot, with such narrow ledges, that maybe he doesn feel comfortable climbing there. Would it be possible to put a something (box, large tupperware container, end table, etc) up on the counter and push it in to touch the electrical panel? That way he could jump down onto the box instead of the narrow ledge? Just make sure that it's sturdy and won't slip or tip off the counter of course!

Another quick suggestion. Could you remove the doors from the panel box so that you would have a bit easier access? Maybe the molding is just nailed on and you could remove it, then the doors?

Sorry that I don't have more advice. Keep trying though, someone will eventually think of something I'm sure. You have my sympathy though, this must be so frustrating and worrying for you. Not much fun for your first few days with your new cat - hopefully it'll all be up hill from here!


----------



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

I saw a control pole that would be long enough to tug him out but that would have to be a last resort.


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

nnikol said:


> I saw a control pole that would be long enough to tug him out but that would have to be a last resort.


Might be just me, but I don't think I'd be able to do this myself. Might be just overcausous, but I'd be very worried about hurting the cat. Like I said before, I think I'd call animal control before I did this myself.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I was thinking of the control pole when I posted about the dog catch pole. 
I'd be afraid of hurting the kitty if I did it myself. Can you get someone else to 'be the bad guy? Perhaps a wildlife removal specialist like the man on Animal Planet in Florida who removes raccoons, aligators, snakes and squirrels from people's homes. 
Do you have any of these services up there?

To use the trap you'll have to get him to come down to the trap. I also like the idea of making it easier for him to come down.
Good luck.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Try wet food. It will have a much stronger smell. I would try fancy-feast. It’s been described as “crack for cats”.

If he’s not coming out for the tuna, I would avoid fish flavors. He might just not like them.

If all else failed I might try to carefully drill a small hole behind him and the try to squirt him with water. Although you will need to be real careful around all that electrical. around. I would probably check the plan out with the human society first though.

Once you get him out get him to a vet immediately


----------



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

K guys i'll try those things i have some empty printer paper boxed i can turn upside down and use as platforms.

I'll keep you guys informed on any developments


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Woodsman said:


> If all else failed I might try to carefully drill a small hole behind him and the try to squirt him with water. Although you will need to be real careful around all that electrical. I would probably check the plan out with the human society first though.


I don't think I'd use water - that silver box in one of the pics looks like it might be an electrical box. Maybe you could use something like a heavy gauge wire or a skinny pole - just to gently nudge the cat forward? Or something skinny that would make a loud noise when you shake it, like a metal tube full of some small metallic bits (I'm thinking of a can with pennies in it, but that would be too big)? But not a horn or alarm, cause that would be too loud for the cat's ears.



nnikol said:


> K guys i'll try those things i have some empty printer paper boxed i can turn upside down and use as platforms.


hopefully this'll help. Just be sure that the boxes are sturdy - maybe use a bit of tape to keep them from sliding if the cat jumps down onto it. If you don't put food in the ceiling, just on the box, hopefully kitty will come down sometime overnight (I think I'd still leave water up there though).


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

nnikol said:


> K guys i'll try those things i have some empty printer paper boxed i can turn upside down and use as platforms.
> 
> I'll keep you guys informed on any developments


Poor little thing. And poor you! On the positive side he is at least eating and drinking up there. Wish I had some advice - but I am sending lots of good thoughts!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

There are services that will remove wild animals from inside homes...like squirrels and chipmunks that get in attics etc. I think that would be your best bet. Maybe the vet can give you a prescription for a sedative that can be put in food and when he gets sleepy your or a critter control person can fish him out with a net or other tools he may have. I would look in your yellow pages or google your area for pest or critter control.


----------



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

well i called the wildlife rescue and they told be they're is nothing they can do. the shaft is too tight for a catch pole and too small for a humane trap. unless he comes out to eat we can perhaps put a tarp outside. but so far he has not come out to eat...we will wait it out. Either he comes out or no food ( i will try this for three days). I'm not sure if i should put the water up there or leave it next to the food outside. Apparently cats can safely g without water for 3 days.

If that doesn't work I'm fresh out of options.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I hope he comes down soon! This is a VERY difficult situation. You're definately doing everything you can. I can't think of any other option. Did you find any Rescue Remedy? Maybe if you left his water (with Rescue Remedy in it) up there and put the food out, he'd drink, relax a little, and then come out to eat. 

If he doesn't come out after a few more days, you may have to go back to the landlord and tell him if he doesn't let you put a hole in the wall, then very soon he's going to have a very smelly wall. Because the cat can't live like that, and if he does manage to continue living, he's going to be going potty in there....and that won't smell good either.

Please keep us updated....I'll be keeping you and your cat in my thoughts.


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

I really hope this works out soon for you too  . I think I remember you saying in your first post that this is your first cat - I'm so sorry that this is off to such a rocky start! Believe me though, it'll be worth it in the end. 

I'm starting to wonder if maybe it'll just take time. When we first got Annie, she was only a kitten and she as comfortable in our house immediately. I think we must've been very lucky - we just let he out of the carrier and she started exploring the house immediately. I've heard that many people have trouble with a new cat being fearful when they are first introduced to a house - the cats often hide in small places, like under beds, sometimes for days. Maybe this is just the same type of behavior? While it's tricky and scary not putting food up there for the cat, this might be the only way to get him to come down. He obviously feels comfortable up there and he's getting as much food as he can eat - I probably wouldn't come down either :roll:

At least the situation doesn't seem to be immediately desperate - yes, the litterbox issue is yucky, but at least the cat is eating, drinking and is able to move around. Since I'm assuming that you still have the boxes up by the hole for kitty to crawl down on, this may just be a waiting game. I guess the only thing you can do is to make sure that kitty can see the food and hope that he'll come down to eat it. Hope this works itself out soon - please keep us posted!


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

I just hope he doesn't pee on any of those wires or boxes up there, cat pee conducts electricity _very_ well.

Hopefully he'll get hungry enough and come down.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

catnip said:


> I just hope he doesn't pee on any of those wires or boxes up there, cat pee conducts electricity _very_ well.
> 
> Hopefully he'll get hungry enough and come down.


Can you bring another cat from a relative or friend? Perhaps the curiosity will make him come out!!
You poor thing, I am so sorry!


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

hypertweeky said:


> catnip said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope he doesn't pee on any of those wires or boxes up there, cat pee conducts electricity _very_ well.
> ...


If he's this scared in a new environment with no other cats around, I can't imagine how nervous he'd be with another cat there.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Kitty's Mom said:


> hypertweeky said:
> 
> 
> > catnip said:
> ...


I agree...I think bringing in another cat would drive him further into seclusion.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

What an extraordinary situation. I can't believe nobody can help you... I mean, I believe you, but what if it wasn't your cat? What if it was some stray who'd gotten stuck in your ceiling and you didn't care enough to feed it and give it water? Would it just die up there? It's so silly that there's nobody who is able to help you get this cat out.

I know that people use strobe lights set up in attics to deter raccoons and other nesting critters, but I don't know if that would be good for the poor cat's psychological state.  

I hope things get resolved soon. When he finally comes out, at least you'll have a good story to tell...


----------



## zookeeper (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your kitty. 

Random thought: Kitty's not coming down to use the litter, but carrier is right next to the litter. Some cats lose their minds at the very sight of their carriers. Try moving it to a place he can't see.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Good idea about the carrier....good grief, what if that's what's keeping him up there?


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> Kitty's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > hypertweeky said:
> ...



 :roll:


----------



## foxnote (Aug 18, 2006)

If you are sure he's eating, move the food back down out of the ceiling but close by, and when he gets hungry I think he just might come down. He'll be ok for a short time w/o food. You might leave the water up there and continue to monitor it. If he does come down he may go back up again and you'll just have to be patient. At least it might be a start on getting him to come down, EVENTUALLY! You could work the food up and down until you can get ahold of him. Then shut that door!!!

What a bummer for you both. Poor kitty! Poor YOU! 

Any way you could get a small litterbox up there. I hate to think that he will learn that it's ok not to use his box when he does get down.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

You could also try a Feliway diffuser to see if that would change his frame of mind a little. It might encourage him to be a little bolder and start some exploring. 

(And no, I don't work for the Feliway company, although I wish I had stock in the company! )

- Fran


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

How is the kitty doing? Has there been any progress? I will keep both you and your kitty in my thoughts. Good Luck


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Every time I see new posts on this thread I eagerly click to check it out, hoping he has come down from his ceiling hide-away...


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> Every time I see new posts on this thread I eagerly click to check it out, hoping he has come down from his ceiling hide-away...


Same thing here Heidi 8O


----------



## slider (Nov 12, 2007)

*What I see*

This reminds me of where Sassy hid for the first month when we moved in. She got into a very tight space on top of the heat/air conditioner ductwork up in the ceiling of our basement. 

Heres what I think - your kitty likes the heat - thats a heater duct going up into the floor above it is it not? Is it possible to remove the ductwork from above and coax out Kitty? 

Here's another thing, give your kitty a very dark environment, They seem to feel more secure where its dark. Turn out all the lights and close off the door in the room where I see the carriers - and remove them. Put something warm and cozy on that shelf below the electrical box that we can see...where the towel with the food on it is - and enclose it somewhat maybe get a big box and lay it on its side and fill it with a nice cozy blanket - Make it similar to the place where kitty is now hiding only more inviting - the box should not be too big - it should protect kitty from drafts - and provide a safe dark haven. Also make it easier for kitty to get down and return to the current hiding place. If the cat feels it cannot retreat to its current haven quickly it may not have the courage to venture out. I'd put a small litter pan on the same shelf if possible - it looks large enough. Am I making sense?

Then when you enter the room do so slowly and carefully....eventually Ill bet youll see kitty making a quick getaway to the ceiling. But more and more Ill bet kitty will just hide deep in the box. When that happens you will finally have the opportunity to seal off the hole. 

Be patient...very patient...I know patience works with frightened cats.


----------



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll try that, i i put sardines up there i hope eats once he has a taste and smell for it I'm going to put it down. 

If that doesn't work i'm resorting to fear tactics.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

> ...If that doesn't work i'm resorting to fear tactics.


For me, "fear tactics" would never be an option.

First, a little about the psychology of what's going on here. If, when you were very young, you became separated from your mother/became lost, think back to what you may remember from that time. That's what this kitty is going through.

Imagine that you were suddenly abducted and were absolutely powerless to escape. It's the same with this kitty.

When you "adopted" him and took him away from his home, you turned his world totally upside down. While you saw "adoption" as a very warm and loving experience, he saw it to be the very opposite: horrible and scary. He is now in a strange place with strange people...all this accounts for his escaping from you and hiding. He is not being "stubborn" as your post reads.

Given that, I think that any attempt to catch him may drive him deeper into that area. Pushed too far, he could even get himself caught up in there so that even he couldn't escape. Then you will be facing major expense to repair what will have been ripped out in your effort to effect a speedy capture.

Wise advice (from someone who's "been there, done that"):


> Be patient...very patient...I know patience works with frightened cats.


I suggest you read *slider*'s post again....try and set aside your "capture" mode and get into a proactive "wait it out" mode.


----------



## foxnote (Aug 18, 2006)

May we have an update on the cat in hiding? I've been worried about him. If I have figured correctly it has been about 2 weeks now since you got him.


----------



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

apparently the people above me were playing some loud music. and apparently being very rowdy..and that annoyed him enough to come down according to my roommate. He saw him but was too afraid to catch him(who is afraid of a domestic cat!?) so he went back up! He's still in there and still eating up there.

I've left the food out for the time being but left about a days supply of food up there and some water as well. I'm going on a business trip for 4 days and I've left him more than enough food and water to last him those days. I spread flour all over the place to see if he comes out. I also left a box on its side it case he wants to hide in there instead of up there.

With any luck my apt will be quiet and he'll be hungry enough to explore instead of starving himself to death.

PLEASE PLEASE come out I'm begging you kitty!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

When I saw you had posted I was excited, hoping for good news!


nnikol said:


> ...annoyed him enough to come down according to my roommate. He saw him but was too afraid to catch him!...


Ack! The frustration! Could the room-mate have AT LEAST closed the panel door so the kitty could not go back UP there?! Ugh. 
Well, if all else fails, when you return from your trip you could always ask your neighbors to help out by throwing another rowdy get-together to annoy the cat out again...and give you the opportunity of closing off that access. With lots of duct tape or hook/eye clasps so the cat can't winkle it open again.
I'd much rather have kitty hiding under furniture than inaccessible over the ceiling.
h


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

nnikol said:


> apparently the people above me were playing some loud music. and apparently being very rowdy..and that annoyed him enough to come down according to my roommate. He saw him but was too afraid to catch him(who is afraid of a domestic cat!?) so he went back up! He's still in there and still eating up there.


Geez! How annoying is that! Still - the good news is - he came down once so it likely to come down again. Hopefully when you are in rather than your roommate :roll:


----------



## foxnote (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks! I am relieved for now and can't help think that this will have a good outcome, eventually. Do you know your neighbors above you. That duct does appear to be supplying heat to their unit ( even though I am not an expert), but you might have access through that if they would cooperate. I am a landlord and yours is a jerk if he won't give you any consideration for helping you in this circumstance. 

At least kitty is willing to come down under some circumstance, even if it was a noisy party. To bad your kitty isn't a "party cat!"

Does he have a name so you can call him. Can you find out what it is from the shelter if you don't know? Just grasping at straws.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

i know the people above me, we tried going through the vent but we would have to cut through that metal tube...and i have a sinking suspicion that my landlord wont be willing to do that. He has a name, I tried calling him by name...nope not gonna budge. I am kinda afraid that the loud noise scared him a little because now he is butt is always facing me and not his face. 

as Scott Bakula once said in some show i used to watch "oh boy!" :wink:


----------



## foxnote (Aug 18, 2006)

Question?? What is directly under this crawl space? Are you sure there is not an access door on the crawl space floor (between the 2x4's) that you cannot see? Just seems strange that there is a crawl space but no access other than the opening in your utility box, which is not an access in reality.

Suggestion: I was looking at some other sites where cats have been hiding or stuck. Someone mentioned sending a dog in. That might not be a bad idea, and personally I don't consider it cruel. That cat has been up there long enough. Scare tactics are one thing, but if you do this right it just might work. I would expect, however, that you and you cat will be facing some relationship issues if this works! But that's not the focus right now. 

Do you know of anyone with a small, nice, intelligent dog that is used to being around cats? Not an aggressive dog, just a normal dog that chases cats. I have a 55 pound dog that is always harassing my 7 pound kitty but he never hurts him...knock on wood! For some reason a terrier comes to mind as the type of animal that might just do the trick. I think most dogs (unless they are shy) would approach that cat rather quickly and that cat would probably not think twice before coming down. You'd just have to be sure the dog doesn't fly out of the hole if the cat does. I don't think dogs always "land on their feet." 

If you decide to try this I would get up there like you usually do with the flashlight and then have someone hand you the dog and keep the flashlight on the cat. If the cat flies out you can grab the dog. Have the dog on a long leash to control how quickly he moves. I looked at your profile, an engineer, huh! You should have some trouble shooting skills that you can put to use!!!

I can't tell by the picture how far back that space goes, but if he came down for the rowdy neighbor's party he probably doesn't have any other outs, which is solely speculation on my part. 

Give it some thought. Maybe some others have some input on this idea.


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

foxnote said:


> Suggestion: I was looking at some other sites where cats have been hiding or stuck. Someone mentioned sending a dog in. That might not be a bad idea, and personally I don't consider it cruel. That cat has been up there long enough. Scare tactics are one thing, but if you do this right it just might work.


Just my opinion, but I definitely wouldn't do this. I think it would be terrifying for the poor kitty - especially if there is no other exit from the crawl space! Since he already came out once, and he is eating and drinking, I would definitely try to keep the room as quiet and calm as possible and then just wait. And it might not hurt to have your upstairs room mates throw another loud party!

Sure would make for a funny episode of Quantum leap though! :wink:


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

nope he still in there I'm gonna try moving the food slowly further and further away...hope he gets the idea.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Good grief! He IS a stubborn one. 

Well, if he doesn't come out soon, I say you decide that area is a sublet and start charging him rent. 

Keep us posted...


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

8O 

I've had a few who hid under the stove or behind a desk for a week but this is ridiculous, especially considering the are no other cats involved. I would expect such a scenario in a multi cat home, although even then, not this dang long.

Your new cat is not in hiding, by now it fully considers your ceiling its new home and you really need to do something to change that.


----------



## IanDavid (Feb 25, 2008)

*Stuck Cat*

Hello, Iahve read thes eposts with interest and here is how I see it. I am aware that somemay not agree but here goes anyway.

For waht ever eason your cat got up there and now is doing one of two things. Firstly it won't come down or it can't.

The second is easy to solve go and get it or make it so easy to get out that it can walk down.

The other is a little more sensetive. Personally I consider you giving it food and water has actually reinforced its behaviour into staying there. If you ahd not done this and instyead put food and drink where it could smel it and see it then it would have come out eventually. It would have had to. A cat like anyother animal will risk injury to stay alive. Sounds harsh I know but your cat would not have been up there long.

Failing that I would have cut a big hole large enough for me and I woul d have got the cat out of there to **** with the landlord I am sure he would like a new ceiling anyway?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Is he STILL up there?! 8O


----------



## foxnote (Aug 18, 2006)

*Catnip wrote:*


> Your new cat is not in hiding, by now it fully considers your ceiling its new home and you really need to do something to change that.


I'm with Catnip on getting this cat out of there immediately. It is not normal for a normal cat to be in that environment and if he isn't already dysfunctional he will be soon. 

A month of patience has been more than fair to this cat. The damage to him by leaving him up there any longer is far worse than just getting it over with and getting him out of there. Scaring him out in a quick way that isn't physically harmful to him isn't even an issue at this point. Once he is out is when the real issues start and he is going to need a lot of TLC and compassion to adjust to his new environment.

Well, enough of my speech. *Isn't there anyone out there who can come up with some suggestions for a Plan of Action?* There have been over 1700 views on this post and that cat is still up there!! My cats get scared all the time and run, whether I accidently trip over one of them or the dog pesters them, or when I squirt one with a spray bottle because he's eating the cake on the counter. But they are resilient and are just fine. * Nnikol* needs to get to a point where he can start working with his new cat and developing a relationship which means he needs that cat out of there.

It took me months to bond with one of my cats and now he is like velcro. Three years ago it took us 15 minutes of chasing him at the breeders to catch him and then we had a 14 hour ride in the car home. Did it stress him out? Yes, but we are the best of friends now.

If this cat is to have a chance at a normal life it's time for him to come out.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Nnikol hasn't posted since February 14, so it's hard to offer more suggestions when the original poster hasn't posted in almost two weeks. Though to be fair to Nnikol, I do seem to recall something about him/her having to go out of town.


----------



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes I have out on business, no has not come down I'm left food out for over 5 days and that has not enticed him to come down. I'm afraid he will starve himself rather than come down for food(i mean how long will a cat hold out until instinct kicks in). I know he can come down my roommate has seen him do it. 

The good news is that the old owner is coming over next week to try and coax him out. (FINALLY!) and for now I'm going to try and make him as calm as possible.


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm glad you posted an update! I can't believe he's still up there! 8O He's got to be the most stuborn kitty ever! Good thing the old owner is coming, that might be really helpful. Good luck. Keep posting, cause I've been thinking about your little guy.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Any news nnikol?


----------



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

no I havn't done anything, waiting for the old owner to come this thursday.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Not to be morbid, but are you sure that the cat is still alive? And can't the old owner come sooner?


----------



## nnikol (Jan 29, 2008)

he's still alive in fact i play with him using a laser. he's really a cool cat..if only he would come down. and he eats 2 cans of wet food a day. 

so he's very much alive.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

you can bet he's crapping that much per day in your ceiling, too.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Ah well...it's a rental.  

I'm glad you're enjoying him, at least to the extent that you can while he's in the ceiling! I love that you play with him up there. 

I'm crossing my fingers and holding my breath that Thursday's visit has positive results!


----------



## foxnote (Aug 18, 2006)

Nnikol,

I'm sure I am not the only one wondering what your kitty's status is. Could you update us please? This book needs an ending chapter!!

Hoping for good news!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Agreed!


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm curious to know what the status is for our stubborn cat...Has he come out nnikol?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I just read about this situation in another forum. Apparently someone came over and helped Nnikol cut a hole in the ceiling, then they used a tape measure to kind of scare the cat away from the cut hole and towards the original opening. When the cat got near the opening, Nnikol grabbed him. 

He's out, he's actually moved to another apartment (with Nnikol) and all is well. The cat is still a little scared and prone to hiding...but not in a hole in the wall. 

Nnikol is working on helping him get over his skittishness.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

That is so good to hear! Poor kitty.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Ahh, that's good to hear! I only just found this thread and it took me so long to get through all those pages... I'm glad it had a happy ending!


----------



## slider (Nov 12, 2007)

*As for the landlord of the old apartment*

I hope the cat crapped and sprayed all over the place - serves the landlord right for being a crotchety old ***.

Edited by doodlebug for language


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: As for the landlord of the old apartment*



slider said:


> I hope the cat crapped and sprayed all over the place - serves the landlord right for being a crotchety old ***.


:lol:


----------

